# Goldiva Goldens



## k5family (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello All,
We are a family looking for a golden as a companion. Our faithful boy, Jake, died back in Feb. He was almost 12yrs old. In our puppy search we have come across Goldiva Goldens in Maine. We are wondering if anyone could share with us their experiences with this kennels.
Thank you very much :wave:


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome and I am so sorry about the loss of your Jake. Many of us have been there.

Goldiva Goldens is well known and has all health clearances on their dogs. I don't know if anyone here has there dogs but many admire them!!!
Good Luck and share pics of your new puppy!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The boy is my avatar photo, Tally, is from Goldiva Goldens. I could go on and on about how happy with him I am, but everyone would laugh at me because I do this every day! I live in the same town, and just hiked with two Goldiva girls, Sophie and Abby, today. Tally is 22 months- Hips, prelims good and elbows prelims normal, plus he is SO intelligent and easy. The pups are raised right in the kitchen with Katie and Grady, the kids, so they are very well-socialized. Four dogs live there and a few more at the grown up daughters house with her family. It's pretty much paradise to visit and see the fat, happy puppies. Tally's mom CH Gracie will be bred in August, and I am already on the list, lol. I am a very happy buyer. Mary is great about keeping in touch and being helpful with everything and anything. The reason I chose Goldiva was because I met two of the dogs at a show and watched one win in obedience and another be WD in conformation at the same show, and then get hugged kissed, petted and played with. Striker sleeps on the bed- they're pets too, not kennel dogs.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

God, I am embarrassed I forgot my fave golden Tally is a Goldiva Golden!!! I am getting old and have bad short term memory.


----------



## k5family (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you both very much for your input. You have put our minds at ease! I want to add all of your dogs are beautiful! I will post pics as soon as possible.


----------



## babettesfeast (Jun 26, 2009)

*Stella is My Treasured Goldiva Golden!*

























Hi to everyone on this thread! We've had 6 dogs over 30 years and Stella is our first Golden. She ties with our "once in a lifetime dog." The photos really say it all about her. In the first she is enjoying a winter's day workout with my husband, next is right after a swim during her first pregnancy and the third was just taken - she's due in a few days! 

PM me if you have any questions about Goldiva Goldens!


----------



## k5family (Mar 18, 2009)

Welcome! 
Who is Stella's mom and dad? She is very beautiful. Who did you breed her to? We now have a nine week old pup from Goldiva Eve x Jag litter. She is a cutie. 
Thank you for sharing.
Barbara


----------



## babettesfeast (Jun 26, 2009)

*Stella whelped today!*

Stella x Noah = 5 gorgeous pups, 3 girls and 2 boys. Will post pictures soon!
We're thrilled!

Babette


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Debles said:


> God, I am embarrassed I forgot my fave golden Tally is a Goldiva Golden!!! I am getting old and have bad short term memory.


Comet would like me to tell you he's very upset to hear this.

Also, Tally is a fabulous dog and and one of the best looking, most biddable , and most intelligent dogs I know. Combined with the fact that Goldiva's practices are in line with all the basics of good breeding, I think you've chosen well.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

oops wrong thread!


----------



## babettesfeast (Jun 26, 2009)

*Just home!*

Home w/ 5 babies and one mom all asleep in the kitchen!

Barbara, how are you doing w/ your little girl?  Who are her parents ...

Bye! :wavey:

Babette


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Are these pups just tiny fluffballs of adorableness( besides all the clean up you have to do??!! May we have a festival of puppy pictures????


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Just do due diligence and ask to see all paperwork. Some dogs listed as having all clearances aren't in the OFA database, a few are missing elbows, and some have been bred before age 2.


----------



## k5family (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello,
Ellie is doing well. She has grown 3 lbs since she has come home! She does have a puppy rash and a sty in her eye but all in all she is great. We are just adoring her. Ellie's Mom is 
Eve and her Dad is Nautilus' Jag. We are looking forward to seeing pictures of your puppies. I am happy everything went well for you all. Please keep us posted.
Barbara


----------



## Sultan's mother (Oct 16, 2010)

I, too, have a gorgeous male from Goldiva with a loving, loving disposition. He is about 13 months and before I went there, I checked this forum. Thank you all.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Right now, I am repeating STEP AWAY FROM THE PUPPY over and over as a mantra bc Goldiva has a breeding that is killing me I want a puppy so badly. 

It is CH Nautilus Axis Bold As Love and Tally's mom Gracie( AM CH Goldiva's Play N Hard To Get). 
STEP AWAY FROM THE PUPPIES


----------



## Sultan's mother (Oct 16, 2010)

Oh go ahead! You know you want to...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I DO want to. You'll probably be laughing at me when I pop up with a new puppy. I even have the name picked out- Goldiva's Champagne Taste- Lush. The litter will be born on October 31st, and it seems like 8 pups on ultrasound. I need will power!

Is your dog an Am CH Striker son or daughter?


----------



## Sultan's mother (Oct 16, 2010)

I love the name you've picked out - very imaginative! 

Mine is a boy, the son of Goldiva's Once is not Enough and Nautilus Forty days and Forty Nights. I call him Sultan - King of kings!


----------



## k5family (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey Jill,
Sounds like all is well with you. You are so lucky that you are close to Mary (lots of visits with those beautiful pups) That is a very good name too.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

They were born! Easy delivery- all pups healthy and well:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh goodness, they are so cute and cuddly already.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So adorable!!!


----------



## Chelseanr (Oct 3, 2010)

Eek! Lucky you! I love how Mama always looks so proud when they're first born :] Congratulations they're adorable.


----------



## sunflowerkd (Oct 26, 2010)

Ohh how beautiful


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I want one so badly, and my willpower isn't so strong! The cutest thing is that the pups are in Mary's kitchen, and Tally's father Striker is so kindly interested in them. He even cuddled up with Gracie in the whelping box waiting with her.










PS Don't worry- the pups get moved to the center of the kitchen away from those outlets.


----------



## Sultan's mother (Oct 16, 2010)

I like how you clarified the electrical outlet situation. Hope you can see your way to getting one of those cutesies if they aren't spoken for already.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Ljilly - You know you have to have a puppy! And that name is awesome. You just have to have a puppy to go with it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I have to resist until Copley is done his CH and Tally is done his CDX. Puppies are too cute to get all the training done I should with the older dogs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

Beautiful Mom, Dad, and Puppies!


----------



## ChesterLove (Nov 14, 2010)

*Gracie's beauties*

Wow. Gracie is gorgeous. We've been mourning the love of our lives, Chester, for 13 months now and I guess it's time to stop lurking in forums on web sites and scrolling through hundreds of photos for a daily fix -- and get serious about finding another love. It's just so hard to loose a Golden. Better to have loved and lost....I know. 

Think I'll mosey on over to the goldiva site and see where things are with those little beauties. :wavey:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

ChesterLove said:


> Wow. Gracie is gorgeous. We've been mourning the love of our lives, Chester, for 13 months now and I guess it's time to stop lurking in forums on web sites and scrolling through hundreds of photos for a daily fix -- and get serious about finding another love. It's just so hard to loose a Golden. Better to have loved and lost....I know.
> 
> Think I'll mosey on over to the goldiva site and see where things are with those little beauties. :wavey:


I'm going to photograph the puppies this week. Maybe you can come along?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am jealous that you both live in Maine near them!!


----------



## ChesterLove (Nov 14, 2010)

Jill~
I would love to see them! Will send you my phone number via DM. 

I'm also seeing photos of Spiker and Sushi that are leading to a strong interest in knowing more about thier litter. Spiker doesn't look anything like our previous golden, Chester. 

We (my DH and I) are wondering if it's weird that we don't want our next golden to look like Chester in the face. Silly or should
we call the people in the white coats? We're not averse to seeing a shrink as part of the adoption app.....haha.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They, are really beautiful, someone is going to be lucky, that gets one of those pups.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

As PointGold said in 2009, due diligence. On the Goldiva side, Gracie and Sushi both have clearances on CERF from 2007, nothing since. However, other Goldiva dogs/bitches have CERF clearances as of 2009. And the sire of Gracie's litter does not have a CERF. I would ask to see the CURRENT eye clearances as goldens need to be cleared EVERY year for hereditary eye problems.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

FYI Dr. Ruth Marrion DVM DACVO did Gracie's 2010 eye exam on 9/12/2010. The Lewiston Auburn Kennel club hosted a heart/eye clinic, and Goldiva ran it. I'll call Nautilus on Sunday, and see if I can put Axis' on my photobucket to link.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

http://s671.photobucket.com/albums/vv72/finn8811/gracie/?action=view&current=Gracie2010CERF.jpg


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Good to know... not trying to ruffle any feathers here... I was merely stating what I observed on the OFA website, nothing more, nothing less. I always tell people to see all of the clearances from breeders and not to trust verbal confirmation of clearances, including myself. However, all of my breeding dogs have ALL clearances on OFA(including CERF)... and their eye clearances are also on CERF. FYI I have never bred one of my bitches before I had a current eye clearance....

One year I was going to breed to a dog that the owner assured me had a current elbow clearance. He was not on OFA. What she neglected to tell me was she did them after the hips and had received the elbow clearances in the mail, but they were not on OFA. Of course once this was all figured out, I bred to him... however, I wasn't going to take her word for it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I completely agree. It is important to check!


----------



## k5family (Mar 18, 2009)

Well, sad note to this link...Ellie who is not yet two years old, has been diagnosed with Stage 3 Mast Cell Cancer. She is undergoing chemo but will not make it another year. She is the doggie love of my life. The breeder has not even responded.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your dog's cancer. It is unfortunate that cancers are so common in our breed. Have you considered sending blood samples and pedigree to any of the laboratories that are studying cancers? On the GRCA website, they list studies. The Modiano and Breen labs come to mind.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

k5family said:


> Well, sad note to this link...Ellie who is not yet two years old, has been diagnosed with Stage 3 Mast Cell Cancer. She is undergoing chemo but will not make it another year. She is the doggie love of my life. The breeder has not even responded.


I'm so sorry to hear of the diagnosis.  I'm hoping for the best for Ellie in her chemo treatment. Stay strong and make everyday her best day! 

Sometimes breeders take a few days to get back to their calls/e-mails as they may have been out of town for dog shows on wkds or taking care of their family. Fingers crossed that she gets back to you soon.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear that Ellie has stage 3; sending healing thoughts and prayers to her and you!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

k5family said:


> Well, sad note to this link...Ellie who is not yet two years old, has been diagnosed with Stage 3 Mast Cell Cancer. She is undergoing chemo but will not make it another year. She is the doggie love of my life. The breeder has not even responded.


 
I'm so so sorry. I hope she is the miracle that lives WAY beyond expectations. Try your best to live in the moment as she does, and please give her an ear rub from the crew here in Dallas.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so crushed and sad to hear about Ellie. 3 is so cruelly young; it is awful. I think my Tally is Ellie's uncle, and it makes me know how special she is to you just to look down at that similar face. I can't say how sorry I am.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Actually, Ellie is not quite 2 according to the OP. Too young either way....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry- Tally is 3 and I know Ellie is much younger. It is so sad. Hopes and prayers going out to Ellie and you.


----------



## Cheryl Beuttas (Apr 16, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Ellie. We lost our first Golden to cancer - and I cherished every moment that we had with him. I wonder if my Golden is related - his mom is Lilly and his dad is Vegas (from Goldiva).


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

You can send blood samples of treated or untreated dogs with mast cell tumors to The Broad Institute/Kerstin Lindblad-Toh, PhD. The website is DogDNA Project | Broad Institute of MIT and Harvard.


----------



## k5family (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you all for your prayers and well wishes! We are really trying to make each day count. Ellie is just such a special girl. We could have 20 years and it would not be enough. We will try to contact the DogDNA project (if we could only stop this awful disease!). Ellie is from a Eve x Jag litter (Jag is a Nautilus boy). It was Eve's first litter. I do think our pups are related Cheryl. Again, thank you all!


----------



## Cheryl Beuttas (Apr 16, 2010)

*Checking In*

Just wanted to see how Ellie was doing and also wanted you to know that we are keeping you and Ellie in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## k5family (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I thought I would give an update on Ellie, she is still receiving chemo and doing well with it. The vet will do some testing in about a month to see if the can find any other cancer sites. We also heard from her breeder Mary would has treated us well. So far, so good.
Thank you for all your prayers! Barbara


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am so sad about Ellie, and I think about her all the time. I hope she gets to be a miracle. 

Jag passed away a few weeks ago.


----------



## k5family (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Jill. We are hoping for a miracle too! She is just such a love. I can't imagine my life without her. How have you been? Do you know what Jag died of? Barbara


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

So glad she is doing well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cheryl Beuttas (Apr 16, 2010)

Thank you for the update on Ellie - I have been hoping you would have good news for us - and it sounds like Ellie is doing well. Kodi and I hope that Ellie has been blessed with a miracle.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

How is Ellie?


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Prayers Ellie has good news.


----------



## k5family (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello,
We received some very good news yesterday....Ellie had a repeat ultrasound on her abdomen (She does have an enlarged lymph gland that the Drs. have been watching) and the gland has gotten a little smaller, not larger. They see no other spots at this point. So she has been cleared for three months. We know that she is not cured but just the fact that we will have more time with her is just the BEST. She is such a loving girl. Thank you all for your well wishes and prayers. They do work!!!! 
Take care,
Barbara and Ellie


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Some good news and we will take it. Prayers she will continue with a long health life.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

k5family said:


> Hello,
> We received some very good news yesterday....Ellie had a repeat ultrasound on her abdomen (She does have an enlarged lymph gland that the Drs. have been watching) and the gland has gotten a little smaller, not larger. They see no other spots at this point. So she has been cleared for three months. We know that she is not cured but just the fact that we will have more time with her is just the BEST. She is such a loving girl. Thank you all for your well wishes and prayers. They do work!!!!
> Take care,
> Barbara and Ellie


So glad to hear she is doing well Barbara.


----------



## k5family (Mar 18, 2009)

Just wanted to finish this thread...Ellie died Feb. 28, 2013. She had beat the cancer but died of kidney disease. She truly was the doggie love of my life and everything is empty without her. At lease she is at peace.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh boy, so sorry... You certainly gave her every chance....


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is heartbreaking, and I am so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

k5family said:


> Just wanted to finish this thread...Ellie died Feb. 28, 2013. She had beat the cancer but died of kidney disease. She truly was the doggie love of my life and everything is empty without her. At lease she is at peace.


I am so sorry for your loss.
You might want to consider starting a new thread so that other forum members can offer their condolences.
The support and stories of others may help you through this difficult time.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss...RIP Ellie


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss of Ellie, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry for the loss of your girl, it is very, very hard....


----------



## babettesfeast (Jun 26, 2009)

*I'm so so sorry*

I'm so very heartbroken for you. I don't have the vocabulary to express what it is we feel when we lose our lovely animals. I hope you continue to feel a little better/more at peace with each day. In the meantime, my heart goes out to you. Babette


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed sweet girl.


----------

